# Wish I had a camera...



## Kcanyon (Jul 14, 2015)

My husband and I walked over the hill to see how the new KIKO goats were acclimating - only to find our LGD, Willy, playing with the established Nigerian buck...The two were head butting, chasing, the LGD would take the buck's head in his mouth (he has a VERY soft mouth) and the buck would submit, then commence to playing and head butting again...but, alas...no camera:camera:
...and probably a missed opportunity...Willy is on Kikos only now...the little Nigi herd moved to the mesh pen...


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yikes! You must really trust Willy! A lot of LGD owners would have reprimanded the dog for that! How old is he? I'm sure it was quite a sight!


----------



## ms_mac (Oct 7, 2012)

*LGD playtime*

I would love to see a picture of that. My LDG is so valuable to me. He shows such intelligence in most situations. He keeps the bad things away from his goats.


----------

